# WTB GATOR SKIN FOR BIKE SEAT



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ANYONE KNOW WERE I CAN GET SOOME GATOR SKIN UPHOLSTRY FOR A HARLEY SEAT? THANKS


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=247647

Hit up IndividualsTXRyder


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

THANKS


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

go kill a gator :uh: duh


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Dec 27 2006, 07:56 AM~6834893
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=247647
> 
> Hit up IndividualsTXRyder
> *




THANX ALOT HOMEBOY


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

IT WILL BE NICE TO SEE THE GATOR, GUCCI, LV INTERIORS LEAVE, I MEAN EVERYONE HAS THE SAME SHIT, IT IS GETTING SO PLAYED OUT. I UNDERSTAND THAT IS WHAT THE CUSTOMER WANTS, BUT MAN, MAYBE OFFER A SUGGESTION. MY WIFE SEAT IS GONNA BE DONE IN STINGRAY, IT IS THE NEWEST THING OUT, YEAH IT COST MORE, BUT I DON'T WANT THE SAME SHIT ASS EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

STINGRAYS BEEN DONE ALOT OUT THIS WAY AND ITS CHEAPER THEN THE GATOR AND OSTRICH.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 30 2006, 05:46 PM~6863980
> *STINGRAYS BEEN DONE ALOT OUT THIS WAY AND ITS CHEAPER THEN THE GATOR AND OSTRICH.
> 
> *


yeah my homie got the tan stingray look


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 1 2007, 02:17 PM~6875604
> *
> *


GANGSTA


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 1 2007, 10:38 PM~6879852
> *GANGSTA
> *




WHATEVER YALL WANT I GOT OR CAN GET


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 2 2007, 02:18 PM~6882683
> *WHATEVER YALL WANT I GOT OR CAN GET
> *


Here goes the tanks, what is a good color to match with the stingray


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 2 2007, 07:17 PM~6886222
> *Here goes the tanks, what is a good color to match with the stingray
> 
> 
> ...


SOMETHIN LIKE THIS


BUT IN THIS COLOR


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

GANGSTA


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

READY?


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 1 2007, 02:17 PM~6875604
> *
> *


HOW MUCH IS THE BABY BLUE ONE RIGHT BEHIND THE WHITE ONE,CAN YOU POST A BETTER PIC?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:0 

JUST GOT MY WIFE'S BIKE SEAT BACK, OMFG, FUCKING STING RAY AND CORINTHAN BLACK LEATHER  FUCKING THING WAS EXPENSIVE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 2 2007, 11:33 PM~7161968
> *:0
> 
> JUST GOT MY WIFE'S BIKE SEAT BACK, OMFG, FUCKING STING RAY AND CORINTHAN BLACK LEATHER   FUCKING THING WAS EXPENSIVE
> ...


TTT


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:uh: 


> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 22 2007, 02:31 AM~7051574
> *HOW MUCH IS THE BABY BLUE ONE RIGHT BEHIND THE WHITE ONE,CAN YOU POST A BETTER PIC?
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 22 2007, 12:31 AM~7051574
> *HOW MUCH IS THE BABY BLUE ONE RIGHT BEHIND THE WHITE ONE,CAN YOU POST A BETTER PIC?
> *




get u that pic this aftrnoon like 175 a hide


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 1 2007, 02:17 PM~6875604
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Dec 30 2006, 10:40 AM~6861822
> *IT WILL BE NICE TO SEE THE GATOR, GUCCI, LV INTERIORS LEAVE, I MEAN EVERYONE HAS THE SAME SHIT, IT IS GETTING SO PLAYED OUT.  I UNDERSTAND THAT IS WHAT THE CUSTOMER WANTS, BUT MAN, MAYBE OFFER A SUGGESTION.  MY WIFE SEAT IS GONNA BE DONE IN STINGRAY, IT IS THE NEWEST THING OUT, YEAH IT COST MORE, BUT I DON'T WANT THE SAME SHIT ASS EVERYONE ELSE
> *


I'm going to do pig skin and leave it pink!!!! :0


----------

